# My gym has banned vests!



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Has anyone every heard of this?!

Tuesday i get told in the gym, vests have been banned!

And i was to either go home to change into a tshirt, or to put something over the top.

Reason - It gives off the wrong impression and also causes the spread of virus's etc... Subsequently all gyms are banning vests "apparently"


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Never heard anything like that before,I dont wear a vest so it wouldnt effect me but loads of people in my gym wear them and i dont think they'll be banning them. Seems daft....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Change gym the sad shower of bastards.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

look on the bright side mate,stop all the bicep boys clogging

up all the mirrors!


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

what about sleveless tshirts?? Go in with one of them on to pi$$ them off.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

go in wearing a tutu?

a holmes place i went to once had this policy, it's ridiculous, it's a gym, not a pub.


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

It seems i was the only one told, All the usual fitness guys were there wearing their vests.

Maybe the owner has something against me hmm

As far as im aware, vests have been adequate gym wear for the last 30+ years


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

QBall said:


> It seems i was the only one told, All the usual fitness guys were there wearing their vests.
> 
> Maybe the owner has something against me hmm
> 
> As far as im aware, vests have been adequate gym wear for the last 30+ years


Was he not just having you on mate?


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

WTF ! is this the house of common's gym your talking abot mate?


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

That's ridiculous!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

QBall said:


> Has anyone every heard of this?!
> 
> Tuesday i get told in the gym, vests have been banned!
> 
> ...


[email protected], petrol bomb the place.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

How excactly would a vest aid in the spreading of viruses?!


----------



## Paul40 (Mar 25, 2009)

stupid Health and Safety gone mad.

I train in one of the most restrictive countries in the worls, and vest tops ok here.


----------



## JoeyRamone (Sep 10, 2009)

Nidge said:



> [email protected], petrol bomb the place.


Lol nice measured response!


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

tis quite annoying.

Ive recently paid my years membership, and the next closest gym is the local schools fitness suite. eugh.

I did suggest the option that ill train topless, however.. that went dont like a lead balloon.

Ive heard of staph infections being spread by sweat/ body contact before.


----------



## testman (Aug 7, 2009)

what they gonna do if you do wear a vest? physically restrain you? fk them if everyone else is wearing one


----------



## UnitedFan (Jul 27, 2008)

What an idiot.

You should go in a t-shirt covered in snot and sperm stains and just rub yourself up and down the benches between sets.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

testman said:


> what they gonna do if you do wear a vest? physically restrain you? fk them if everyone else is wearing one


probably ban him I'd imagine!


----------



## Paul40 (Mar 25, 2009)

take a pack of disinfectant wipes and show them how to clean, make sure you clean before using equipment, as t shirts hold the sweat/ bacteria combination far better than skin.

and ask them about the fact that sweat already contains a bacteriacide:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/worldservice/sci_tech/highlights/011115_sweat.shtml


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

testman said:


> what they gonna do if you do wear a vest? physically restrain you? fk them if everyone else is wearing one


Gave me two options: leave, get changed and come back.. Or cover up.

Resulting in me wearing a hoody for 45mins sweating my ass off lol.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

what sort of gym do you train in??!!! , sounds really odd to me


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

My gym use to be like that before they got taken over

I was really skinny back then so I didn't mind :lol:


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Its a strage gym, the cardio equipments pretty new and shiny.. However the weights area's propper spit and sawdust (rusty iron db's, benches repaid with gaffer tape)

Suits me ideally as the mrs does her thing and i do mine.


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

I always wear a vest to the gym...if that was my gym, i'd ask for my money back and go else where.....they'll be banning weights next because of health and safety...bastids... :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Kezz said:


> what sort of gym do you train in??!!! , sounds really odd to me


My guess is it'll be a gym with a shed load of fat men and women in it who feel insecure about their fat waste of space selves so they put a complaint in about people with good bodies wearing vests because it made then feel even worse about themselves?

Am I somewhere in the ballpark? :lol:


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

start wearing a t-shirt bill and ted style, or wear a compression t-shirt


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Go in topless. That will **** em up. lol :laugh:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Spreading virus - what a load of claptrap. You could ask him which exercises involve communicatable surface contact with the upper arm (as that is the only difference between vests and tshirts). I cannot think of any exercises I do where there would be upper arm to equipment contact.

It will be about changing the atmosphere in there (assuming it is a rule for all). I was in a gym before where they use to do all sorts of silly things like no vests, compression kit or weights beyond a certain range incase it attracted the "wrong crowd".



gerg said:


> start wearing a t-shirt bill and ted style, or wear a compression t-shirt


A most excellent idea G!

J


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

QBall said:


> tis quite annoying.
> 
> Ive recently paid my years membership, and the next closest gym is the local schools fitness suite. eugh.
> 
> ...


hey dude...

firstly if they want to enforce a new policy that affects your membership you need to see it in writing. it also needs to be posted on the wall and/or send via email or letter to all members so everyone can see it. it cant just be a verbal comment.

if you've paid a years membership they cant just change or add conditions willy nilly unless theres a clause that says that and I doubt there will be. the requirement that you wear appropriate clothing is pretty broad but if vests have been ok in the past they cant change it in the future unless they can specifically point to clear and logical reasons.

Secondly, they have to enforce it. if other guys are wearing vests then you can wear yours. anything other behaviour is discrimination and can render the membership contract void / leave them open for legal action.

thirdly, depending on how far you want to take this, speak to your local paper and get them some bad publicity. they;ll have to comment in a public forum (ie defend their actions).

I know this seems a bit hardcore but I hate this kind of sh*t with a passion. i wasnt going to post until you mentioned others were wearing their vests.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

What about women in crop tops, are they allowed?


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

I see these stories of sh1t gyms all the time on here and canny believe people pay a lot of money for the luxury of such crap


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

maybe they don't want to see peoples gyno any more.... especially if you have a better chest than some of the fitness barbies


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

my college gym banned vests, because the females were to intimidated to train there, actually worked because more females train in the collge gym now than before, use to be just males that flocked to train.

Now in my gym I train at regulalry (David Lloyds) they havnt done this, and tbh no issues with ppl wearing vests there so dont see why they would ban them.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

what a load of horse sh*t, just blunder on in there with a vest on, if the owner kicks up a fuss then tell him you're going elsewhere.


----------



## blackbeef (Nov 17, 2009)

bennyrock said:


> Go in topless. That will **** em up. lol :laugh:


lol:thumb:


----------



## mark2009 (Apr 4, 2010)

:lol:WTF banning vests in a gym whats the gym owners all about

its probably lazy fat F***KERS that complain or is it a jelousy thing :confused1:

health n safety what a load of balls man

my gym has anti sprays on side of benches - just to give the bench a quick spray/wipe

if i couldnt wear a vest in my gym then id be chipping to a proper gym

thats my ten pennys worth to the table

just walk in strip bollocko lol (streaker style) ha ha


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

get a tshirt printed that says

'I am wearing this tshirt to stop me spreading AIDS'

and cough all over people there.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> get a tshirt printed that says
> 
> 'I am wearing this tshirt to stop me spreading AIDS'
> 
> and cough all over people there.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

Cant believe people on here train in such ****ty gyms.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> get a tshirt printed that says
> 
> 'I am wearing this tshirt to stop me spreading AIDS'
> 
> and cough all over people there.


 :lol:

i second the sleeveless t shirt idea as well


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

It has happened to me in my uni gym.

They have this rule but no one enforces it for the small guys who wear string tanks but when i come in wearing a tank top i get told its not allowed lol.

Change gyms...


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

wear a vest and say 'this is a short sleeved tshirt its just thats Im so fcuking MASSIVE that it looks like a vest'


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

fvck that, if i'm paying membership somewhere, i should be able to train naked


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

QBall said:


> Has anyone every heard of this?!
> 
> Tuesday i get told in the gym, vests have been banned!
> 
> ...


I totally see there point, there right about it, dirty scumbags, just look at all those dirty b4stards walking around outside in public all year round wearing vests, theres just millions of them everywhere, I can see why there so expensive to buy with there being such a shortage of them.


----------



## triceps (May 6, 2010)

heh,they did it because its cheaper than supply the gym with disinfection spray and paper towels on every corner,so you can use it after you seen someone dirty and stinky doing a set on the bench


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm not big on vests but I ordered this the other day for the novelty value.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

the answer is in the title 'my gym has banned vests'... it's not your gym, get over it!

only joking, of course this is a travesty of justice and the home secretary must know about it immediately. How very dare they make you wear sleeves! It is a disgrace to common morality, how will you admire your gunnage in the mirrors? So glad it's not my local gym as I don't know how I'd sleep at night.

In all seriousness just wear a tshirt or change gyms. Yeah it's not great but it isn't really a big deal in the run of things.


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

love it lol

Irish Beast you the man


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

This is similar to the issue at my gym where they wouldn't get heavier dumbbells because they didn't want to attract certain types of people

I think they are banning the vest to turn off bigger guys

I don't understand why someone being bigger makes them intimidating, just because a person gets bigger that doesn't mean they become an aggressive person


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

bizzlewood said:


> This is similar to the issue at my gym where they wouldn't get heavier dumbbells because they didn't want to attract certain types of people
> 
> I think they are banning the vest to turn off bigger guys
> 
> I don't understand why someone being bigger makes them intimidating, just because a person gets bigger that doesn't mean they become an aggressive person


No Gym wants big guys

They dont spend any money

Ruin equipment

intimidate others (intentionally or not)

and Hog all the plates

If I had a gym I would ban all big strong guys

Guys like TT would be my market of choice


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

jw007 said:


> No Gym wants big guys
> 
> They dont spend any money
> 
> ...


I guess when you put it like that I can understand where they're coming from

On the plates.....ive experienced that first hand because I dead lift I use all the 20's

People jokingly say ... Hide the plates when I walk in

If we can't train at the local gym where can we train?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

bizzlewood said:


> I guess when you put it like that I can understand where they're coming from
> 
> On the plates.....ive experienced that first hand because I dead lift I use all the 20's
> 
> ...


My mate owns the gym I train in, spit and sawdust, Hardcore trainers only, an old garage unit takes just enough to cover bills and bit extra

Fitness 1st types dont want meat heads lol


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

jw007 said:


> My mate owns the gym I train in, spit and sawdust, Hardcore trainers only, an old garage unit takes just enough to cover bills and bit extra
> 
> Fitness 1st types dont want meat heads lol


You're right

As I live in a nice area so there is a lack of spit and sawdust gyms, i even go to a gym which is slightly further away because my local is ****


----------



## fadel (Feb 13, 2010)

My gym is hidden away like mad, took me awhile to come across it to be honest the guy sells t shirts / hoodies and vests with the gym name on etc so I don't think he'll be banning vests anytime soon though he doesn't make any money he sells them for what they cost him, just advertising in his eyes. Spit an sawdust gym best way imo


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

my gym is the same as your fadel

branded gym clothing everywhere mainly the charvas that tend to wear it

couldnt not train in a vest my gym is like a sauna this time year


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

I went to a gym that had a refit and intentionally didn't get a new free weights room, sent all the hardcore members nutty. sometimes they just change policy and you can't do anything about it. Move on and find a new one, there are loads around.

Moving gyms was the best thing I did for my training.


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

Move on they clearly they dont have your best interests at heart,

In all seriousness though your training will suffer if your not happy where you are.


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

i dont feel comfortable in anything but vests! what gym btw? do you get esporta on the mainland?


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

QBall said:


> It seems i was the only one told, All the usual fitness guys were there wearing their vests.
> 
> Maybe the owner has something against me hmm
> 
> As far as im aware, vests have been adequate gym wear for the last 30+ years


haha sounds like he was just taking the pi.ss out of you for wearing one


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

sounds to me like it was his discreet way of saying you stink off b.o and need to cover those sweaty pits!


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

QBall said:


> Has anyone every heard of this?!
> 
> Tuesday i get told in the gym, vests have been banned!
> 
> ...


They wanna stop the quiff heads going with their streaky blonde highlights and tongue piercings


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

ekko said:


> Move on they clearly they dont have your best interests at heart,
> 
> In all seriousness though your training will suffer if your not happy where you are.


I'm sure by now the effects of not being able to wear a vest by the OP would be known as the thread was started last May!! :lol:


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

hamsternuts said:


> go in wearing a tutu?
> 
> you look like butch dingle who used to be in emerdale
> 
> a holmes place i went to once had this policy, it's ridiculous, it's a gym, not a pub.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://img.mtv3.fi/mn_kuvat/mtv3/ohjelmat/emmerdale/63967.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.mtv3.fi/ohjelmat/sivusto2008.shtml/sarjat/emmerdale/henkilot_poistuneet%3F791672&h=250&w=200&sz=11&tbnid=cg4Z6G4G_J74fM:&tbnh=111&tbnw=89&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dbutch%2Bdingle&zoom=1&q=butch+dingle&hl=en&usg=__3E37_SB2tfHnqs8LcsIxBr4wCdU=&sa=X&ei=uYJ3TYmxOMqHhQfQzqX2Bg&sqi=2&ved=0CCUQ9QEwBg


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

lol my gyms abit of a joke but theres no sted-heads there and theres some nice sorts. I remember once I was doing DBBP and the manager woman(bitch) came out saying can you stop dropping the DBs its making our office shake. I was like well it is a gym and im not one of these people that throws em to the floor i was dropping them pretty gently just seriously fck off...


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

Which gym was the OP referring to?


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Its never happened in a gym ive trained at, what a joke.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

On The Rise said:


> lol my gyms abit of a joke but theres no sted-heads there and theres some nice sorts. I remember once I was doing DBBP and the manager woman(bitch) came out saying can you stop dropping the DBs its making our office shake. I was like well it is a gym and im not one of these people that throws em to the floor i was dropping them pretty gently just seriously fck off...


Anyone who 'drops' a Dumbbell is a tosser IMO

And I own a hardcore gym.

Normally little pu$$yholes who can't handle the weights do this

I shrugged the 70kgs for 20 reps the other day and I still managed to put them down correctly.

But then I am a totally juiced up Sted Head so can handle the big weights properly.


----------



## Thestrict (Mar 10, 2011)

Remember a gym I used to go to did this, was angled to rich stay at home wives that spent 10mins sitting on the bike talking followed by two hours in the restaurant/cafe. There was a group of us that trained weights. One day the owner/manager said "no chalk...... Vests.......dropping weights - you'll crack the floor"

I said to him that it was probably a foot thick reinforced concrete, I doubt people doing lightweight deadlift was going to crack the floor and if it did, it wasn't fit for purpose.

I left soon after and joined a gym further away, proper heavy weight gym. Haven't looked back. I can shout my nuts off doing leg press and the owner doesn't come to complain, but encourage me.


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

Little Ron said:


> I'm sure by now the effects of not being able to wear a vest by the OP would be known as the thread was started last May!! :lol:


Your avatar suits you............Kn*b!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ekko said:


> Your avatar suits you............Kn*b!


Bit harsh dont you think ?

A ; Its a fait point the thread is nearly a yr old so god knows how it keeps coming up

and

B ; I dont think even the OP has posted on the subject for a while...

It was a joke mate hence the smiley, chill out ...


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

jw007 said:


> My mate owns the gym I train in, spit and sawdust, Hardcore trainers only, an old garage unit takes just enough to cover bills and bit extra
> 
> Fitness 1st types dont want meat heads lol


Sadly its true. I had to leave fitness last there was an atmosphere forming.


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

I have unfinished tattoos so don't like showing them off in vests. Maybe I will one day.


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

What gym is it?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milzeh said:


> I have unfinished tattoos so don't like showing them off in vests. Maybe I will one day.


why dont you finish them then


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Bit harsh dont you think ?
> 
> A ; Its a fait point the thread is nearly a yr old so god knows how it keeps coming up
> 
> ...


Yeh ye right it probably was but then so was singling me out too !

And anyway what its got to do with you ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

Mate I would just tell them to poke it. Save your money build your own gym and make there one go under  if there a building you can rent


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ekko said:


> Yeh ye right it probably was but then so was singling me out too !
> 
> And anyway what its got to do with you ?


What has anything got to do with anyone on here ?

We post our threads , we read and we contribute.

Who singled you out mate ?


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

ekko said:


> Your avatar suits you............Kn*b!





ekko said:


> Yeh ye right it probably was but then so was singling me out too !
> 
> And anyway what its got to do with you ?


I quoted you as you were the one that had replied to a thread that had not seen a reply in nearly a year. I was having a joke and pointing out what you had done.

No need for the insults just because you don't like being shown up.


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

didnt you see my smiley face lol


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

my gym rules specifically state that men and women are allowed to take their shirts off 

sometimes they make us drink beer as part of the workouts


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

whats going on with gyms nowadays! mines banning NOISE and yours vests? seriously wtf is going on!?


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

sully807 said:


> whats going on with gyms nowadays! mines banning NOISE and yours vests? seriously wtf is going on!?


Its a joke mate,Our gym has segregated the woman and men's changing rooms and they have put a cupboard in the corner where we used to jab aas out of sight.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Just wear a t shirt


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

sully807 said:


> whats going on with gyms nowadays! mines banning NOISE and yours vests? seriously wtf is going on!?


Noise ????

Define noise please mate ?

Do they mean grunting when you lift etc ?


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

LOL this thread will so be going in May & next May after that! Ours should ban Muslims in their Jim jams with serious B.O


----------



## illegaldanish (Jun 5, 2010)

Go in with a Borat one piece bathing suit lol. That'll teach them  .


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

Your gym probably runs by Muslims. (specifically Taliban) becareful.


----------

